# First step into CC, need guidance



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

So, I have a list. I this a good place to start? Anything you would omit? 

Basically just want to sample all the petite coronas and similar size vitolas. Seem like a fairly cheap way to get a variety, and find what I like and don't. 


1 * Bolivar Petit Coronas
1 * Fonseca Delicias
1 * Partagas Habaneros
1 * Partagas Mille Fleurs
1 * Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales
2 * Rafael Gonzalez Perlas
1 * Romeo y Julieta Belvederes
1 * Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs
1 * Romeo y Julieta Romeo No.2 Tubos

1 * Fonseca Cosacos
1 * H. Upmann Coronas Major Tubos
1 * Hoyo de Monterrey Palmas Extra
1 * Montecristo No. 5
1 * Partagas Aristocrats
1 * Partagas Shorts
1 * Partagas Super Partagas
1 * Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas
1 * Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro
1 * San Cristobal de La Habana El Príncipe

1 * Bolivar Petit Coronas
1 * Montecristo No. 4
1 * Punch Coronations Tubos
1 * Romeo y Julieta Romeo No.2 Tubos
1 * Sancho Panza Non Plus


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Personally when I but singles I like to buy in doubles (when my wallet allows), I'll smoke one around 30-45 days and the other between 65-90 days. Unless it comes from one of the B&M shops that keep their sticks at 67%, those I can smoke sooner. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Each brand has its own flavor profile and the difference within each brands vitola is not that significant, IMHO for a beginner, that I would recommend buying a 3 pack of a preferred vitola from each brand and see how you like them. Once you have figured out your favorites, then can do 10 er or box split or a whole box.

I love the Bolivar Royal Corona, Parti D4, RA Specially selected, HdM Epicure especial and HU Magnum 46. 

CC Veterans will be by to give you valuable info.

Enjoy.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

<Subscribed>


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

That's a dizzying array of cigars. Too much to take on at once. Or are those three separate samplers you're trying to decide between?

With the exception of three of those listed, I know each and every one of those cigars fairly intimately. But, it's a familiarity developed over many years... decades, actually. Personally, I'd do some reading and try to identify the marcas or individual cigars that are most likely to suit your profile preference. Fully 75% of my on-hand stock are in only five marcas. Another 15 or so marcas represent the other 25%, and there are several more I've had, tried, and eliminated.

BTW, notice I do not refer to them as "brands". A fine point to be sure, but HSA produces them all and they all essentially originate from the same fields and factories! Think in terms of different lines from the same NC brand. First you find out if you like what that maker does. Then you branch out into more of their variations.

Anyway, as @*selpo* said, it's better to smoke several of the same ones to even get close to a real read on them. Even then, you're likely getting cigars from the same batch. There can be a great deal of variance in CC's, both as regards storage time and production facility & date. I've had CC's that I thought were awful, then tried the same type at a different time or from a different batch that were phenomenal. It's a long-haul sport!


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> That's a dizzying array of cigars. Too much to take on at once. Or are those three separate samplers you're trying to decide between?
> 
> With the exception of three of those listed, I know each and every one of those cigars fairly intimately. But, it's a familiarity developed over many years... decades, actually. Personally, I'd do some reading and try to identify the marcas or individual cigars that are most likely to suit your profile preference. Fully 75% of my on-hand stock are in only five marcas. Another 15 or so marcas represent the other 25%, and there are several more I've had, tried, and eliminated.
> 
> ...


Not pre made samplers, just what I picked for a build your own sampler thing. I wanted to try a large variety. I might go back and do 2x of all the ones I think I might like, with a couple singles of the stuff everyone seems to like MC #4 and the like. I like the smaller stuff, because I can smoke more often if I can sneak in 30-45 minutes instead of 1.5+ hours. Give me a couple suggestions, keep it petite corona or close if possible.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Never mind, I found the ratings by size on here! Filtered out the CC's and have a list of high rated petite corona CC's. Shopping time, think I will do 2x 10er doubles of the highest rated, and a 5er of the good stuff. Only have so much money you know.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ams417 said:


> Not pre made samplers, just what I picked for a build your own sampler thing. I wanted to try a large variety. I might go back and do 2x of all the ones I think I might like, with a couple singles of the stuff everyone seems to like MC #4 and the like. I like the smaller stuff, because I can smoke more often if I can sneak in 30-45 minutes instead of 1.5+ hours. Give me a couple suggestions, keep it petite corona or close if possible.


My tastes are not necessarily your tastes. But, from my top 5 marcas:


Bolivar Petit Corona or Corona Junior - Both are exceptional, but I'd pick the BCJ as a starting place b/c recent BPC's have needed more rest before they're ready.
Partagas Mille Fleurs, Habaneros or Petit Coronas Especiales - Traditionally I preferred the PCE's, but the PMF's have been outstanding lately, as have the Habaneros.
Montecristo #4 or #5 - Either/or. The #5 might be a little more reliable. The #4's extremely high production volume causes them to be more hit-and-miss than most. When they're "on" there's not another cigar in the world I'd rather smoke than a Monte4. But when they're not...
H. Upmann Petit Coronas - Very, very good. HU Majestics are not in the same league.
Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas - A staple for me. RASCC's are an excellent little smoke from a very limited line. Yet, there's a reason RA's appear in my top five.

If you like a light/mild smoke go for the Fonsecas. Otherwise don't bother. I don't mess with them at all anymore myself.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Listen to Jack, he knows of what he speaketh!


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> My tastes are not necessarily your tastes. But, from my top 5 marcas:
> 
> 
> Bolivar Petit Corona or Corona Junior - Both are exceptional, but I'd pick the BCJ as a starting place b/c recent BPC's have needed more rest before they're ready.
> ...


That's what I'm looking for. I'm going to get 20-25 sticks and put them away for a while. I have to catch up on smoking NC's first.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ams417 said:


> That's what I'm looking for. I'm going to get 20-25 sticks and put them away for a while. I have to catch up on smoking NC's first.


Yep, get on with smoking up those NC's before stepping into the darkside makes you want to throw half of them away. >


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Has us looking more like this:

2 * Bolivar Petit Coronas
2 * H. Upmann Petit Coronas
2 * Partagas Habaneros
2 * Partagas Mille Fleurs
2 * Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales

2 * Fonseca Delicias
2 * Montecristo No. 5
2 * Punch Coronations Tubos
2 * Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas
2 * San Cristobal de La Habana El Príncipe

1 * Hoyo de Monterrey Palmas Extra
1 * Partagas Aristocrats
1 * Partagas Super Partagas
1 * Romeo y Julieta Belvederes
1 * Romeo y Julieta Regalias De Londres


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yep, get on with smoking up those NC's before stepping into the darkside makes you want to throw half of them away. >


I already can say that for about 30 sticks I own. Rookie mistakes, and 5 pack wonder lust. At least I am starting to know what I like. Lessons cost money though.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

I am currently doing that tour myself, have had the RA SCC, Punch Punch and Coronation, Bolivar PC, Pataragas Short and SP, San Christabol EP, and Monte #5 from your list among others.

I have Tried the Upmann PC, not on your list but you might include it, as it stands won't be on my order list anytime soon, its not that its bad at all, I am just finding in general the Upmann tobacco profile may not be my thing, I guess I have a less tobaccocentric flavor preference.

I am enjoying the Monte #4's, Trinidad Reyes', RA SCC's, and Cohiba Siglo's I have, and am looking forward to adding more.

...though I luv me some Bolivar PC's and Punch Punch's, etc. too fo sho!

A small marca sampler I bought on another site from an evil small marca cigar villain got me strung out on these things, its almost like crack! (Not that I actually know what crack is like... I liked my blow unadulterated back in the day... but I digress... haha)

Fun stuff, enjoy and let us know what you find out...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ams417 said:


> ...


 2 * Fonseca Delicias - Meh! Tripa corta (short filler) from an overly mild blend. If you must try a Fonseca go for the long filler Cosacos instead.
1 * Romeo y Julieta Belvederes - Never had one. Might be great. Same vitola as the Parti Habaneros.
1 * Romeo y Julieta Regalias De Londres - Meh! Go for RyJ Coronitas en Cedro instead. They've been great lately. Petit Corona or Mille Fleurs preferable over the Regalias too, if the CenC isn't available


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> I am more enjoying the Monte #4's, Trinidad Reyes', RA SCC's, and Cohiba Siglo's, etc. I've had.


I second the Monte! Had my first the other day and WOW!

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> 2 * Fonseca Delicias - Meh! Tripa corta from an overly mild blend.
> 1 * Romeo y Julieta Belvederes - Never had one. Might be great. Same vitola as the Parti Habaneros.
> 1 * Romeo y Julieta Regalias De Londres - Meh! Go for RyJ Coronitas en Cedro instead. They've been great lately. Petit Corona or Mille Fleurs preferable over the Regalias too, if the CenC isn't available


The singles are just filler for meeting a minimum needed for free shipping. I will move the RyJ Belvederes into the Fonseca slot and find a couple other singles. Or may a couple RyJ Cedro.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ams417 said:


> The singles are just filler for meeting a minimum needed for free shipping. I will move the RyJ Belvederes into the Fonseca slot and find a couple other singles. Or may a couple RyJ Cedro.


Watch the details. RyJ Coronitas en Cedro is an outstanding budget smoke. Cedros de Luxe series (#1, #2, & #3) are more expensive; bigger though not necessarily better (IMO).


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Revision 714.5, I think I am ready to place an order. 


2 * Bolivar Petit Coronas
2 * Montecristo No. 5
2 * Partagas Habaneros
2 * Partagas Mille Fleurs
2 * Partagas Petit Coronas Especiales

2 * H. Upmann Petit Coronas
2 * Partagas Super Partagas
2 * Punch Coronations Tubos
2 * Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas
2 * San Cristobal de La Habana El Príncipe

1 * Hoyo de Monterrey Palmas Extra
2 * Romeo y Julieta Belvederes
2 * Romeo y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

selpo said:


> Each brand has its own flavor profile and the difference within each brands vitola is not that significant, IMHO for a beginner, that I would recommend buying a 3 pack of a preferred vitola from each brand and see how you like them. Once you have figured out your favorites, then can do 10 er or box split or a whole box.
> 
> I love the Bolivar Royal Corona, Parti D4, RA Specially selected, HdM Epicure especial and HU Magnum 46.
> 
> ...


I have to piggy back on this. 3-5 Packs are the way to go. You have to smoke at least that many of each stick to really know. If they are box worthy.:vs_cool:


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Ams417 said:


> Revision 714.5, I think I am ready to place an order.
> 
> 2 * Bolivar Petit Coronas
> 2 * Montecristo No. 5
> ...


You have a lot of RyJ & Partagas in there...

Include the Trinidad Reyes (4.38x40) & Cohiba Siglo I (4.0x40) IMO... you owe it to yourself.

...just saying. ;-)


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I have to piggy back on this. 3-5 Packs are the way to go. You have to smoke at least that many of each stick to really know. If they are box worthy.:vs_cool:


I get the 5 pack logic. I have done it many times with NC's and find I end up with 3 cigars I don't want to smoke. I will circle back to them some time, but 2 is usually enough to give it a pass / fail. I figure if I use the 2 stick pass fail method, I could get 5ers of the pass cigars and move on. Besides, I like variety.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Ams417 said:


> I get the 5 pack logic. I have done it many times with NC's and find I end up with 3 cigars I don't want to smoke. I will circle back to them some time, but 2 is usually enough to give it a pass / fail. I figure if I use the 2 stick pass fail method, I could get 5ers of the pass cigars and move on. Besides, I like variety.


Havana cigars are a different animal . A cigar ROTTwill not smoke the same as one with a few months in the humidor.
Or you could catch a cigar going through a 'sick' period in the maturation process.

If those were your only cigars of that marca and vitola you might have a false negative outlook on them moving forward. Go for the 5 pack.if they're not short filler or machine rolled usually its easy to either make a trade or sell them out right.

Your money -your call---enjoy The Dark Side


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> You have a lot of RyJ & Partagas in there...
> 
> Include the Trinidad Reyes (4.38x40) & Cohiba Siglo I (4.0x40) IMO... you owe it to yourself.
> 
> ...just saying. ;-)


Maybe next time, budget is expended, order is placed. :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

avitti said:


> Havana cigars are a different animal . A cigar ROTTwill not smoke the same as one with a few months in the humidor.
> Or you could catch a cigar going through a 'sick' period in the maturation process.
> 
> If those were your only cigars of that marca and vitola you might have a false negative outlook on them moving forward. Go for the 5 pack.if they're not short filler or machine rolled usually its easy to either make a trade or sell them out right.
> ...


X2!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Add RG Perlas, Boli CJs, Party Shorts, and H Upmann Half Coronas to your next order.


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Add RG Perlas, Boli CJs, Party Shorts, and H Upmann Half Coronas to your next order.


Perhaps I will follow this advice.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

A couple others to try that I find delicious and suitable for a new comer to CCs are Monte #3, Cohiba Coronas Especial, Quai D orsay Coronas, and RyJ Petit Julietas.


----------

